# Bluetooth - 2011 Touareg



## Grizzld (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm seriously considering purchasing a new Touareg, but something Mico mentioned in one of his videos is troubling me. He mentioned that his Android device didn't work too well with the Bluetooth. This surprised me because my HTC Incredible works great with my sister's 2011 Q5--I thought I heard someone mention that the Q5 and Touareg had essentially the same Bluetooth profiles/software.

I realize Bluetooth seems minor to some, but this is a pretty big deal considering all you can do with Bluetooth integration on the Touareg. My wife's Infiniti M37 allows for audio streaming via Bluetooth, and I've come to really enjoy this when I'm driving her car. It would piss me off to no end to have a vehicle that had the capabilities but a phone that wasn't compatible.

Does anyone have any good feedback on how Android devices work with the 2011 Touaregs--specifically the HTC DROID Incredible. I can always get a new phone, but I'd really like my current one to work.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## burnsy1 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey there,

I just took possession of a 2011 Touareg this past wednesday. I have an HTC Hero which is running only android 1.6 if I'm not mistaken. I have not had any issues whatsoever. Pairing was easy and my contacts, missed calls and etc are accessible through the Touareg. Placing and taking calls has been easy and so far trouble free. Sound quality is up to par as well. I'll report if I come across any problems...but so far so good.


----------



## cosmotini (Nov 19, 2010)

My Droid X works fine. I can even play Audible books via Bluetooth.


----------



## Grizzld (Jul 13, 2006)

Going to test drive one on Wednesday, so I'll test it out then. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

Grizzld said:


> I'm seriously considering purchasing a new Touareg, but something Mico mentioned in one of his videos is troubling me. He mentioned that his Android device didn't work too well with the Bluetooth. This surprised me because my HTC Incredible works great with my sister's 2011 Q5--I thought I heard someone mention that the Q5 and Touareg had essentially the same Bluetooth profiles/software.
> 
> I realize Bluetooth seems minor to some, but this is a pretty big deal considering all you can do with Bluetooth integration on the Touareg. My wife's Infiniti M37 allows for audio streaming via Bluetooth, and I've come to really enjoy this when I'm driving her car. It would piss me off to no end to have a vehicle that had the capabilities but a phone that wasn't compatible.
> 
> ...


Didn't mean to scare anyone, but it seems like it is either an issue with my phone specifically, or HTC Evo, all other Droids I paired for my clients worked fine.


----------



## Grizzld (Jul 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't mean to scare anyone, but it seems like it is either an issue with my phone specifically, or HTC Evo, all other Droids I paired for my clients worked fine.


Thanks for the reply, Mico. I wouldn't let my phone deter me from buying a Touareg. I've been in way too many vehicles where one person's phone works great while the other person's is terrible. I'd just buy a new phone 

Plus, anything is better than the Bluetooth setup in my LR3--it's AWFUL. It's so bad, I never even turn it on, which is sad. And it's not just my phone--I've tried multiple phones. I guess what I was really wanting to verify is that it was just YOUR phone and not everyone else's.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I was conversing in a thread where a guy said he could not get his Droid to work with a 2010 and wanted to change the module from a 2011. I told him Droid does work with a 2010 since my X does, but he changed the module out anyhow. So I think it is more a phone issue then a module issue.


----------



## Grizzld (Jul 13, 2006)

My Droid Incredible worked really well with the Bluetooth. Made a test call to my wife, and she said I sounded great. Streaming audio worked well, too. Setup was extremely easy compared to most cars. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dukeisaac (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeti35 said:


> I was conversing in a thread where a guy said he could not get his Droid to work with a 2010 and wanted to change the module from a 2011. I told him Droid does work with a 2010 since my X does, but he changed the module out anyhow. So I think it is more a phone issue then a module issue.


 Yeti, 

You must be referring to me. The 9W3 module in my 2009 Treg was able to upload the phonebook in my HTC EVO, at first, then it quit working around the time I upgraded the phone to android 2.2. My wife's EVO would not work either. So I traded my HTC EVO for a Samsung Epic. The 9W3 module started by loading the phonebook but I could not make outgoing calls from the RNS-510. Then the phonebook stopped uploading and I was never able to get it to load again no matter what I tried. Yesterday, I replaced the 9W3 with a 9W7 and everything works great now (Phonebook is uploading, I'm able to make calls with the RNS-510), except for the phone button on the steering wheel. The 9W7 module is not showing up on VW scanning computer, so they can't reprogram the buttons. Maybe if I use a VAG-COM cable?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Dukeisaac said:


> Yeti,
> 
> You must be referring to me. The 9W3 module in my 2009 Treg was able to upload the phonebook in my HTC EVO, at first, then it quit working around the time I upgraded the phone to android 2.2. My wife's EVO would not work either. So I traded my HTC EVO for a Samsung Epic. The 9W3 module started by loading the phonebook but I could not make outgoing calls from the RNS-510. Then the phonebook stopped uploading and I was never able to get it to load again no matter what I tried. Yesterday, I replaced the 9W3 with a 9W7 and everything works great now (Phonebook is uploading, I'm able to make calls with the RNS-510), except for the phone button on the steering wheel. The 9W7 module is not showing up on VW scanning computer, so they can't reprogram the buttons. Maybe if I use a VAG-COM cable?


 That is just weird since my Droid X came with 2.2 and as I told you before it took a long time to load the contacts, but once it did I had no issues with it after that. I do believe the Droid OS has some issues with bluetooth like we have since it took so damn long to load the contacts. My BB Storm I had previous to the X loaded quickly and worked flawlessly. I am glad you got it to work, but sorry you had to change modules due to and OS issue.


----------



## fezs touareg (Dec 31, 2010)

*Droid Incredible*

I picked up my 2011 about a month ago. The only way I can get contacts to the system is through the SD card. The system will not download my contacts from the phone. Dealer says it is a problem with the android operating system. Any solutions?


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

what phone do you have


----------



## dreggie (Jan 3, 2011)

*Droid 2*

My Droid 2 from Verizon works perfectly in my 2011 Touareg both for calls (I speak name to call, it offers listing from phonebook, then I accept by voice and it dials....cool) and for music. Quite impressive and flawless execution.


----------



## Bucksnrt (Jan 5, 2011)

*Kind of a solution...but not really*

I got my 2011 Touareg in January and I had an iPhone 3G that worked perfectly fine. I have since UPGRADED to an Atrix 4G Android based phone and the phone book will not show up in my system. 

This is where the "kind of" solution comes: The call lists do show up and I am able to program my speed dial list based off these call lists. So even though it will not download my address book, and that is a little annoying, it will allow me to put my most important people on speed dial (which is mainly what i want anyways).


----------



## jeme (Jan 31, 2010)

I had an iphone 4 perfectly paired, I then tried to use my HTC Inspire 4G and the address book loads until 80 entries and then just quits. Frustrating.

Anybody get an Android 2.3 phone working with the phonebook? 

Phone works well with the car - I just cannot import my phonebook, it is also a bummer with caller ID as that does not show up.

Any thoughs on how to get the address book in via SD card - however I have over 700 contacts and I think the capicity is 100 for an import from the card.


----------



## jeme (Jan 31, 2010)

What is the max number of speed dials that we can put in?


----------



## boraxm (Jun 1, 2011)

*Bluetooth system in the 2011 Touareg is possible.*

But I do not know how to upload a picture Bluetooth interface.


----------

